# Organizing "Merit" Shops



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

In these shops, the foreman 'is making what he is worth,' typically the prevailing wage, to keep him showing up everyday, if he were to disappear the rest of the sub-standard hands spin in circles.

There is a shop here paying the journeymen $18, and prevailing wage is $36, do the math, one guy who makes a middle-class wage, and the rest, formerly ropers, barely making enough to survive.

The foreman has been around long enough to know, he needs to keep the hands off the street stupid enough for his long-term job security, and scared enough not to make waves.

Why have these hands been duped into believing the 'merit philosophy' they will someday make as much as Foreman Ballwasher? They are not as obsessed about their job as him, they don't need 1000mg of caffeine a day like foreman, they don't believe in working from home like him.

If these hands who are not suck-ups could just be shown the light, that they would be sub-class employees the rest of their electrical career, then it would be game over IEC ABC.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Many of us would gladly give up a few dollars to not be associated with trash talking POSs like yourself. :thumbsup:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Why not buck up, and buy the business.

You could pay the employees whatever you want.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> In these shops, the foreman 'is making what he is worth,' typically the prevailing wage, to keep him showing up everyday, if he were to disappear the rest of the sub-standard hands spin in circles.


Everyone is making what they are worth to their employer. With the exception of union members.



> There is a shop here paying the journeymen $18, and prevailing wage is $36, do the math, one guy who makes a middle-class wage, and the rest, formerly ropers, barely making enough to survive.


If they are only making $18 an hour, whose fault is that?



> The foreman has been around long enough to know, he needs to keep the hands off the street stupid enough for his long-term job security, and scared enough not to make waves.


So he's looking out for himself? Doesn't everyone look out for number 1 first?



> Why have these hands been duped into believing the 'merit philosophy' they will someday make as much as Foreman Ballwasher? They are not as obsessed about their job as him, they don't need 1000mg of caffeine a day like foreman, they don't believe in working from home like him.


Since they are not obsessed about their jobs, and have no passion, maybe that's why they are making a lower wage.



> If these hands who are not suck-ups could just be shown the light, that they would be sub-class employees the rest of their electrical career, then it would be game over IEC ABC.


I believe their are more suck ups on the union side right now. I've heard guys are doing anything and everything not to go to the hall to be at the bottom of a thousand man list.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> Everyone is making what they are worth to their employer. With the exception of union members.
> 
> If they are only making $18 an hour, whose fault is that?
> 
> ...



Damn seems once again to be logic in this post, well once again Miller falls on his young ass.:whistling2:

I think Miller likes to hear his own thoughts, which is why he keeps up with this trolling topics.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> In these shops, the foreman 'is making what he is worth,' typically the prevailing wage, to keep him showing up everyday, if he were to disappear the rest of the sub-standard hands spin in circles.
> 
> There is a shop here paying the journeymen $18, and prevailing wage is $36, do the math, one guy who makes a middle-class wage, and the rest, formerly ropers, barely making enough to survive.
> 
> ...


This is going to hit home for .............




I thought we were going to leave Bob out of this. :laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Many of us would gladly give up a few dollars to not be associated with trash talking POSs like yourself. :thumbsup:


OH Bob.....................:no:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

brian john said:


> I think Miller likes to hear his own thoughts, which is why he keeps up with this trolling topics.


I agree. There is already a flame war going on here: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/how-can-ibew-change-its-damaged-reputation-10836/
....no need for another.


----------

